# Here's how I did it / DR



## rabbit (Nov 30, 2015)

I suffered of depersonalization once, only once, it lasted about a few seconds and I just about imagine the hell you guys are into.

What I really had, and I think is usually linked to DP is derealization.

Derealization got on me for around months, cannot tell exactly, it's all foggy but I can tell exactly how I went out of it.

Please, don't think I say this is the cure, I simply witness here what worked for me and how I understand it, doesn't mean it will work for you. If you decide to try it, please answer this post telling if it got you better... or not.

I took magnesium (400mg) + virtamin B6 (25mg) / day.

It is my understanding that, it's not because you don't show lack of Mg in your blood stream that your body doesn't lack of it.

The recovery was fast, as in quite fast, not telling how much right now in case someone tries, I will explain later why (will make actual sense).

The result was a radical change, I could then start to heal of the sequels with a shrink... acceptance and everything.

That's it, again, I'm NOT a doctor and would you want to try this, that's your idea.

Hope it helps anyone.


----------



## Jml02 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks.. Something to look into ... Glad you're feeling better !


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

how long did it take after you began the supplements that you noticed a change? i was looking into the supplements myself , but i didn't know how long it would take before they helped.


----------

